# Hard uterus?



## bernina

Hi. For the past day my uterus has felt really really hard and I'm pretty sure I can feel the baby balled up on the left side (that's where heartbeat was really strong with doppler).

DH and I did dtd last night and I know that can cause slight contractions and hardening, but didn't think it would last over 12 hours. I don't feel pain, just some tenderness and then like I said a hard lump for a uterus. No cramping sensations either.

Thanks!! Beginning to worry that dtd harmed little one even though I have read so many times that it's perfectly safe to have sex while pregnant.


----------



## tainja

I get the hardening all the time but it goes away. Also yesterday I had one of those side aching laughs and that brought on the cramps all night and some even today. I think it's just our bodies making right for the baby.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## stuffed

I'm 15+5 and have had the same thing off and on, over the last few days, doesn't hurt or feel crampy. Have felt a few movements aswell so not concerned but it is an odd feeling.


----------



## ummar

I've been feeling a rock-hardness in my lower abdomen from about 18 weeks - and the hardness shifts around so I know it's the baby in various positions. It's awesome.


----------



## bernina

Thanks, you've really helped to put my mind at ease. I think the hardness might be easing up a bit but might have over done it on housework today so going to put my feet up and relax this evening.

Thank you again, so nice to hear from others who have experienced something similar. Knowing you're not alone can make all the difference. So many strange things happen to the body during pregnancy. Just when I think I'm comfortable with one set of symptoms, something else pops up to make me question things.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Ok this is prob going to sound stupid but how do i know if i have a hard or soft cervix?

I just pressed on the top of my pubic bit and it felt a little bruise type of pain but cant feel nothing with out pressing on it any idea what that is?


----------



## bernina

Hi Mummu2b21.

Do you mean hard or soft uterus?

At 10 weeks it's going to be pretty hard to tell as the uterus is below your pubic bone and usually can't be felt. By about 12 weeks you should start to feel a harder object just above your pubic bone. I really only began to feel my uterus at 15 weeks. At 12 my OB said he could feel it but I never could.

Even with how hard my uterus has been lately I still have to press down to feel it.


----------



## ummar

I did not feel the hardness of my uterus until 18 weeks which is when it finally rose close enough to the surface. Even now, it can only be felt when i am lying flat on my back. It's immediately obvious - you'll know it right away as soon as you feel it cos' it's nothing like bloatedness.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

my uterus is about 2-3 inches above belly button now and its constantly rock solid? when I lie flat and go to get up my stomach goes mis shapen. Had a laughing fit in bed last night when my OH said to me "stop laughing at our babies house" hahahaha Im in stitches again now lol


----------



## Alexp

Jojo-Mummy said:


> "stop laughing at our babies house"

:laugh2:

That made me chuckle. 

Yesterday I had a day out after bed rest as I was walking I felt the baby rock hard in my lower stomach. Made me stop walking it was uncomfortable.
My little man is moving alot more now , I feel it more due to so many pregnancies. Like you when I lie flat it looks like an alien stuck at an awkward angle:haha:


----------



## helen1234

mines the same xxx


----------



## emmamc28

i get this all the time i think its due to babys position sometimes hes high somtimes he is very low and feels really heavy, some time uterus is soft other times really hard. its all very normal hun and nothin to worry about. oh the joys of pregnancy lol.



https://lmtf.lilypie.com/Hmthp1.png


----------



## bernina

Thanks again. I think I've gotten myself comfortable with the hard uterus and have heard little one's HB a few times since "the hardening" so know he/she is still hanging on. Now I just need to get myself comfy with the backache, abdomen pressure, and sick stomach feeling. Wondering if maybe I'm coming down with something and symptoms are all mingling together. Tis the season for colds around here.

Thank you again!!


----------

